# high protein diet to up baby weight



## lil-lauren

Hi im back from nnuh and specialist is still very concerned about my baby girl. She said my placenta is really struggling but if baby can get to 500g before my placenta dies he will deliever her. Im being scanned everyweek so i could go in and deliever her or i could go in and be told her heart stopped. I know babies are roughly a pound which is just short of 500gs at 23 weeks. Shes measuring a month smaller so hopefully she will be 500gs at 27 weeks gestation. I am 22 weeks now. I remember seeing somewhere high protein diet for fetal weight gain. Anyone know anything about this and weather it works? Its a race against time for my little girl, will you help me help her win? X


----------



## cupcake0406

I am so sorry to hear this, I haven't here about the high protein diet but I wanted to give you a little hope, my brother is now 9 just turned and he was born at 25 weeks weighing 1lb 11oz so maybe you don't have as far to go as you think. I honestly hope that your baby thrives before your placenta goes xxx


----------



## lil-lauren

Thankyou. Im hoping i can keep her in till atleast 32 weeks but not going to push my luck. Im buying a doppler at t weekend so i can keep an eye out for. Her. Heartbeat. As soon as it looks lower then 'normal' ill be in my car racing to t hospital to get her out. Im very pleased to hear about your brother. Its exactly what i need to hear right now xxxx


----------



## daisy72

Hi, I am so sorry that you are going through this. I don't know anything about high-protein diet to help with fetal weight, but just wanted to mention that such diets usually restrict carbs intake, and this is the last thing you need, as this will slow down your own weight gain (and probably baby's, too). Just make sure that you eat enough carbs together with more protein. I would even say that carbs are the main sourse of weight gain, that is why low-carb diets are so successful for losing weight...

Could you speak with some nutritionist of dietitian (in the US they are usually available at maternal-fetal medicine clinics)?
Hope everything will be fine with your little girl! Hugs!!


----------



## lil-lauren

Thankyou. I didnt even think about carbs and all that. Im not to sure about t dietican but will def look into it. Xxx


----------



## JenX

Agree with previous poster- carbs are the way to go. Protein is very filling, therefore hard to eat in large quantities and carbs are generally the source of weight gain. Good luck!


----------



## lil-lauren

Iv had a bit of a mix really, beans on toast. Chicken breast sandwichs and carvary with potatoes but i dont really know what im doing. I just feel like whatever i do do its enough :( x


----------



## charleybootS

I can't say anything about a high protein diet but my niece was born at 25+6 at nnuh and is now a bouncing 18 month old

Good luck hun, you're in the best hands. I'm under nnuh too and they're being great xx


----------



## flashy09

The American Pregnancy Association actually says that upping protein intake can affect fetal growth and I looked further into it and 80 grams would be a good goal. Don't just up protein, but think of overall calories and lots and lots of water. Assume only 1/2 of what you eat gets to the baby if the placenta is failing so aim for high calorie, high fat foods that are healthy and dense so you don't have to eat pounds of food....peanut butter, fatty fish such as salmon, healthy oils like olive oil, and snack on nuts. Good luck!


----------



## lil-lauren

charleybootS said:


> I can't say anything about a high protein diet but my niece was born at 25+6 at nnuh and is now a bouncing 18 month old
> 
> Good luck hun, you're in the best hands. I'm under nnuh too and they're being great xx


How much did your neice weigh? Im so glad im not under jph care now. I feel like my baby actually matters xxx


----------



## charleybootS

As far as I remember she was only just over 1lb and a couple of ounces when she was born hun xx


----------



## amy2boys

My ds2 was born at exactly 26wks weighing 690g. He was in very 'poor' condition at birth his hosp reports say. They said he stopped growing 10 days before so was classed as 24 weeks. He spent nearly 4 months in NNU and now is just about to celebrate his 5th birthday. He has just started school and is a lively adoring little boy and the only lasting effects from his hard start to life is needing glasses.
If your placenta is failing I have not heard of any way to rapidily increase weight gain but its worth a try. I hope you can make your goal of 32wks. x


----------



## lil-lauren

Thats such good news. Happy 5th birthday sweetheart. Thankyou its always reassuring to hear of good outcomes makes have even more hope xxx


----------



## midori1999

Have you been out on any medication to help with placental function? Low dose aspirin is commonly used to treat IUGR and I would be looking to go down that route if I were you. 

I have found that hospitals aren't really interested until you reach viability, which is usually 24 weeks and over 500g and the reason the weight is important is so they can get lines etc in. You may have to use for them to be proactive.


----------



## lil-lauren

Im on 75 mg of asprin so im hoping that keeps her in a little longer. Im 23 weeks today and have a growth scan wednesday to see how big/small she now is. I saw t consultant at joh and she said im going to stay on t asprin and thats it. Nothing has been mentioned about steriod shots but i think that may be spoken abput in a few weeks once nnuh see shes growing and closer to 500g. X


----------



## Leilani

I really hope the extra protein and the asprin makes a difference.

Once your baby gril is born, will you get your placenta analysed? I only ask as I was recently diagnosed with a rare placenta issue, and knowing what we now know, any future pregnancies will be closely monitored from the get-go.


----------



## lil-lauren

Thankyou very much. I will def ask for it to be checked out as this happened with dd to. Im so happy but so very more nerves about my growth scan tomorrow lol x


----------



## Leilani

I'll have my fingers crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## nicksi27

Hello im so sorry you are going through this but be strong and im praying you get some good news at your next scan. Ive been researching and if it shows that my baby has placental problems this time (i find out today when i have a special scan) theres a special diet you can follow to help baby's weight. Heres a link 
https://www.drbrewerpregnancydiet.com/id64.html. Theres a diet for placental problems. Good luck xx


----------



## lil-lauren

Thankyou very much for that info, i think im completely dumb today though as i really didnt understand it ha x


----------



## _Lexi_

Hey, just saw your post about the steroid shots. Mr smith arranged mine when he decided on delivery. I'd gone in on the Friday, then had 1 that day, and one 24 hours later. They work best within 3 days of delivery, so he won't discuss them until he decides it's time to get her out x


----------



## lil-lauren

Thats good to know!! Im glad your replied as i couldnt find you on here to give you my number! Ill send it now. Im seeing him at 3 today!! Im so nervous, do you know what t roads are like near t hospital? Xx


----------



## Leilani

Just letting you know I'm thinking of you.


----------



## lil-lauren

Thankyou for everything everyone. Im so heartbroken my baby girl passed away xx


----------



## Leilani

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I am so very, very sorry to read this.

Fly high little angel :cry:


----------



## lil-lauren

Fly high isabella xx


----------



## cupcake0406

I'm so so sorry lil-Lauren :( hope she's at peace up in the clouds <3 xxxx


----------



## nicksi27

Im so so sorry to hear your news .... You did all you could for your little angel and she will be watching over her mummy until you meet her again. Thinking of you and your family xxxx


----------



## charleybootS

So so so sorry :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Lottelotte

I am so so sorry. 
There really are no words.

I hope the coming days, weeks, months are gentle on you.

Fly high Isabella 

Xx


----------

